# 45acp load data?



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi,
After much searching, I could not find load data for the components I have. I am trying to load 45acp with W231 powder, along with a Zero 185gr SWCHP bullet. I don't like to guess at loads, but the closest I could find to similar bullets/powder was anywhere from 4.6 to 6.5gr. This is not making me feel comfortable, especially this will be the first time loading 45acp. I am looking for lower range data for easy recoil on my PT1911. 
Thanks for your help, I will really appreciate it.
mrw


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Click HERE  Click the cartridge loads then put in the caliber you wish.

It's Winchesters load data hosted on Hodgdon's site. They are supplying Winchester with their powder now.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have previously used, and still use, six grains of WW231 behind both 200-grain SWC and 230-grain RN lead bullets. (It works with FMJ-RN and HP bullets, too.)
This load used to easily pass the IPSC major-caliber pendulum test, and was perfectly safe, with either lighter or heavier bullet.
Maybe cut back to five grains of powder with your much-lighter bullet, and then work upwards looking for both pressure signs (probably none) and the onset of inaccuracy.


----------

